

Who runs the world? - robg
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11664289

======
nazgulnarsil
people constantly ask this question because the idea that no one is running
things is too scary to contemplate. this is the reason for both organized
religion and conspiracy theories.

------
tx
I like the bias of the article that becomes apparent from the beginning:
_"Leaders of seven of the world’s richest democracies, plus oil-and gas-fired
Russia"_

First, these "richest seven" aren't really the richest if judged by their
GDPs, even among democracies. Second, there was no need to put Russia into
special case: it also is a capitalism-fueled democracy (despite media's
preference to suggest otherwise) and their GDP is bigger than Italy, UK and
France.

And finally, this G8 thing makes no sense without India and China in it, both
are nuclear powers with economies that are in top 5 largest.

~~~
ardit33
maybe it is a mix between GDP and GDP per capita, and sheer product output.

If you count GDP per capita, then Qatar should be there, but honeslty they are
not an industialized country, they just have oil.

So, if you count by GDP, then china, should be there, but it can barely feed
its own people and its GDP per capita is in 100th place. Heck even my country
is better than China.

I am not sure what the exact formula is, but I bet is it is a combination of

GDP, GNP, PPP(GDP per capita), and Nuclear Capability

Like every velvet club, if you don't care about it, than it doesn't matter.
Actually if you are cool enough, then you can open your own club, and the
other people will start comming to you. China would be smart to create some
kind of economic bllock in east and south-east asia, to give it even more
clout. But other countries just don't trust them that much.

------
mattmaroon
The freemasons.

~~~
omouse
Very possible. Have you seen the list of famous Freemasons? Some crazy
influential people there!

------
eyudkowsky
The Conspiracy

------
xlnt
America

------
ahold
The Jews.

~~~
xlnt
anti-semitism isn't funny because it's still killing people.

~~~
echair
It's a bit much to jump on someone for giving a frivolous answer when you've
posted 2 on this thread yourself.

~~~
xlnt
what i said does not apply to either of my other comments. and even if it did,
that would not change its truth.

also i didn't jump on or even directly mention the OP, nor did my post have
anything to do with frivolity.

edit: btw your post "jumps on" me for "jumping on" someone else, and also
complains that i shouldn't criticize others for doing things i did myself. by
your own criterion your post is bad.

------
xlnt
pg

~~~
nazgulnarsil
if computer scientists were in charge things would be nearly so fucked up.

